# surrendered rattie



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

I wondered why these ppl seemed so skittish.

then the rattie that was dropped off went into labor.

we have 13 1 day old 'rittens'

8 grls/5 boys.

Thought we had dodged the bullet, but guess not.

Good news - mama and babies are good, healthy.
Better news - I already have more homes lined up for when its time than there are ratties to go around.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

maybe you need to find something to wear that wards off preggers-rats

I know garlic works for vampires... what would work for this plight?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

hmmmmmm............. a sign that says: SPAY YOUR PET?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

hahaha

reminds me of the comedian Bill Engvall that talks about stupid people

"Here's your sign!"


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> hmmmmmm............. a sign that says: SPAY YOUR PET?


Great idea!!! Can i bash them over the head with it??? :twisted:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Now, now, I cannot condone such violence.

A sign is far too flimsy.

:lol:


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

heh....gmta


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I know! Lets rent a steam roller!


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> hahaha
> 
> reminds me of the comedian Bill Engvall that talks about stupid people
> 
> "Here's your sign!"


LMAO! That totally works. (I love Bill Engvall by the way.)


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Now, now, I cannot condone such violence.
> 
> A sign is far too flimsy.
> 
> :lol:



love it, i laughed for a gd while...ah just imagine....


----------

